# Really Bad News About Dani B.



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

*Oh No!*

How terrible...how old is Dani again? This is terrible I am so sorry for Dani and for you!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you charmcitywolf. Dani was around 4, maybe 5. There were some hints there may have been problems before the seizure, but we didn't really pickup on them. He would suddenly zone out and lose focus. There was a point when we thought he might be a little deaf, but a sharp noise would always get his attention, proving he wasn't deaf at all. He showed no interest in play and wanted to be off to himself - he didn't spend much time around us. His number one passion was food. We have had many dogs in our lives, but never had one that acted in the manner that Dani did. But that was okay with us, we were willing to accept and work through the quirks - but we do believe Dani's problems go deeper than just the seizures.


----------



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

I am so sorry...and wish I knew the words to make you feel better....this is a crying shame....


----------



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

*If you need*

someone to talk to...feel free to PM me...if you want that is...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Uff, this was hard to read. You guys had to go through a nightmare.
Do you know what will happen to Dani now? Is he to stay with your vet? 

Btw. Do you think that the switch to a new environment could be a problem behind his seizure?

Joe


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Joe - Dani is to stay with the rescue's vet under watch. We did consider the switch to a new environment as a possiblilty, however he has stayed with foster homes in the past couple of weeks without any (known) problems.

This could have been his first and last seizure. He may have them weekly - we simply don't know. We have been promised that if he cannot come back to us, he will not be put down unless the seizures should start to effect the quality of his life. He did seem to really brighten up when he arrived back at the rescue. Maybe life in the boonies was just too quite for an urban dog!

What a same - he was about the most gentle dog I have been ever around, but, as I mentioned, there was just *something* missing. He had most no reaction to anything except food. He didn't even really enjoy his walk this morning, he was so intent on getting back to the house and check for some stray food.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Well I guess he was just different. I can see how different Kia and Lila is.
It's almost like Lila wasn't Kia's daughter. Like there are no inherited genes whatsoever.
But you're right this was little extreme. Although when you go from one foster home to another, people are passing by, food might become the most important thing to look for.
Hm, too bad. 
Anyhow, I wish you a Merry Christmas guys, try to enjoy it now, somehow.
Joe


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Dani.What a terrible thing to happen.Please ask them to check for diabetes. I know that it sounds out of left field,but I know of a case were the low blood sugar triggered a seizure. 
I can only wish for the best for your family and Dani,
Shane


----------



## legallyblonde (Apr 28, 2005)

*Don't Give Up On Dani!*



goldencrazy said:


> After a nearly perfect day with Dani, a really horrible thing happened overnight. Dani woke us up at 3AM having a full epileptic seizure. For about 3 to 4 minutes he was thrashing, banging his head into the floor (even though we were doing our best to hold him and protect him from hurting himself), foaming at the mouth (with flecks of blood). Afterwards he settled down for a short while then got up and wandered aimlessly through the house and outside for about 40 minutes. When he finally focused and came back into the world he went on a food search. I gave him some of his kibble and within 10 or 15 minutes he was back to his wonderful self.
> We talked to the folks at the rescue this morning and they pretty much thought it best we return Dani to their vet so Dani could go on a 24/7 seizure watch and get a battery of blood tests. We just got back form taking him in. I'm not saying for sure that Dani is no longer a part of our lives, but it doesn't look too good as this point.
> Man, this was rough on us - to get a dog so soon after losing Abbey and then having this happen. Thanks to everyone for all the good wishes. I'll let you know whats going on when I learn something.


Let me tell you something about Rescue Dogs: they tend to come with issues. Some of these issues may not crop up until you have brought them home. I did that last year with Reggie my little Pommie. He came to me at ten years of age and seemed healthy. Wrong. It turned out he had a bad case of kennel cough from being at the shelter that nearly cost him his life, and me precious money that I did not have. And then he got into a fight with another dog and his eye was ejected from his eyeball. They removed it. So he is now a one-eyed Pom boy, much loved, and somewhat fragile with his health. But I have had him a little over a year, and I will love him until the day he dies. You see, when you become a home for an older dog, it's somewhat like you being his retirement mom. And that means he is going to have special needs. Needs that a young puppy might not. But that does not mean that you will love him any less!

Ali


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Ali - Thank you for your input on Dani. Let me assure you: Been there - done that - still doing it.

In 1997 we rescued a part Keeshond that was heartworm positive and developed Cushings. We did not throw her away - we took care of her until the day her poor wonderful heart gave out and she died in my arms while rushing her to our vet.

I have a three legged cat that we spent an obscene amount of money on to save his life. He was one of our barn cats and became caught in, what we believe, was a leg hold trap. Both of his front legs were severely damaged but his right leg was already dead when we found him. Our wonderful vet worked 4 months - 3 treatments a week - on saving his left leg. And she did it. Our reward is one of the worlds most loving, loyal gentle spirits that you can imagine. His personality is huge and permeates our household. He is my personal treasure.

We have a 27 year old stallion that has cancer and we keep him going - we have no intentions of the "killers" ever taking him - the same with a 17 year old former racing horse racked with spine twisting arthritis. We won't throw her away either, but will continuing doing all we can to allow her to enjoy her life.

We may yet get Dani back - I never said I was giving up on him. Tests have to be done to determine what caused his seizure. I never mentioned that Dani had hypothroidism, but we took that on to give him a home. If tests prove his seizure was brought on due to an incorrect dosage of Siloxane - and it well could be that is what it was - Dani B. will be back with us. The rescue requested we take him back to their vet for observation and tests. Dani B. may have other issues, however. 

Ali - everyone has to draw a line in the sand. We are retired and taking care of horses with health issues, we are facing unbelievable raises in property taxes, insurance and energy costs - just like everyone else on this forum. We just lost one of the greatest dogs that ever lived and to turn around and have to take on the unknown with Dani B. - well, we had to draw that line. I'm sorry your take on us is that we are throwing Dani away, but we all have to make decisions - right or wrong - that are based on the specifics in our current lives.

All the best to you.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

goldencrazy... all the best to you and yours. You can only do what you can and have the sense to know when its best to back away.

It seems that for the last few years, a couple times a year, in northern Michigan here, I'll see some 'bust' on the news of someone who is accused of mis-treatment of animals (mostly dogs, horses, cats) and the cameras show deplorable conditions and emaciated animals. But later when the person is arraigned or the full story comes out... its invariably an elderly kind-hearted person who just couldn't say 'no' to animals no one else seemed to want or care about. Their hearts were just so big, they didn't 'see' their own physical and finacial limits and went way beyond what they realistically could support properly. In other words, they didn't know where to draw the line. Whenever I see one of these stories, I feel very bad for all involved... there really is no "bad guy" here, just love that knew no bounds. You need not 'prove' your love of animals to anyone but yourself... just do whatever makes the most sense for you. And, again, the best to you and yours.


----------



## Timber's Mom (Dec 10, 2005)

Goldencrazy,
I really empathize with your situation and I agonize over where to draw the line as well. For two weeks now our 'almost 20' year old gelding has been battling a severe lameness issue in his hind end that the vets cannot figure out. We've had 2 vet visits now, plus anti-biotics, anti-inflammatorys, blood tests and painkillers plus our intensive care for him and the stress and worry of whether or not he's going to pull through...in fact, I'm on line now only because I'm waiting for an e-mail from our vet. Our cat (that just appeared on our farm one day in bad shape), George, has been to the vets twice this month for mysterious sores and will have to go again for booster shots. We will exhaust all efforts to care for these guys and our other fur-babies but if a new one was on our doorstep, I would have to hope that someone else could take over its care. 

Sometimes you just have to know when you have as much on your plate as you can bear emotionally and that you can afford. You're not doing anyone any favours if you take on the care of another new pet that leaves you drained emotionally and financially for the rest of them. I have a hard time saying no to any creature in need. Obviously the rescue cares about Dani as much as you do and it sounds like he's in a place he's comfortable which can make a big difference to his outcome. From your description, he feels at home at the rescue and this will minimize his stress. It sounds like you will ensure that, either way, he will be loved and taken care of and that is the very best we all can do for the wonderful creatures that cross our path in this world.

My prayers go out to you and Dani and I hope things work out.  
Shannon


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Our rescue Jenna also has seizures due to hypothyroidism. She also zones out as you describe. I'll be interested in what the vet finds with Dani B. Good luck and hang in there!


----------

